# A supplement that doesnt make me POOP!! and works



## mmagiant (Feb 22, 2010)

Alright everyone...Im here to post about my triumphant find...lol
Lets just say that a lot of supplements arent easily digested by my body.
Been searching for a pre-workout sup that doesnt kill my body and that works and I finally think I found it!!

COMBAT FUEL by Lifesource Nutrition.
just google lifesource nutrition since I cant get links yet...

Let me go through the list of products I tried before I found the one that finally agreed with me...(and worked)
BSN no-explode: blow out after half a tub (decent pumps, bad taste in my opinion)
V12 turbo: = colon blow
Jack3d: good price but red stool...lol
superpump: GREAT taste....decent results, diarreah.....

THEN....Combat Fuel....
Great taste, cheap per serving (65 servings per tub)!!!! Insane pumps, 10lb strength gain in 1 week.
and best of all....NO POOPING PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!
You guys will thank me on this one...lol

Been through 2 tubs and I will never take anything else pre-workout.
Hope this helps others...diarreah is your gain...


----------



## twarrior (Feb 22, 2010)

Glad you found one that works for ya  I like the Jack3D myself.  I get insane pumps with no problems at all.   Worried about the creatine in it making by stomach fat though.


----------



## pitman (Feb 22, 2010)

mmagiant said:


> Alright everyone...Im here to post about my triumphant find...lol
> Lets just say that a lot of supplements arent easily digested by my body.
> Been searching for a pre-workout sup that doesnt kill my body and that works and I finally think I found it!!
> 
> ...


you just need a butt plug..cause you have a shitty problems


----------



## mmagiant (Feb 23, 2010)

pitman said:


> you just need a butt plug..cause you have a shitty problems



lol....no thanks


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

mmagiant said:


> lol....no thanks


 no thanks huh? i would plug my ass and go see a doctor and see why im shittin blood that sounds really bad..


----------



## mmagiant (Feb 23, 2010)

twarrior said:


> Glad you found one that works for ya  I like the Jack3D myself.  I get insane pumps with no problems at all.   Worried about the creatine in it making by stomach fat though.



Yeah thats why I went with a product with Kre-alkalyn...no bloat

And pitman....never had a problem since thank God.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

mmagiant said:


> Yeah thats why I went with a product with Kre-alkalyn...no bloat
> 
> And pitman....never had a problem since thank God.


amen...


----------



## mmagiant (Feb 25, 2010)

Could it be that Im sensitive to high doses of magnesium?? Ive heard of people being sensitive to this...


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 25, 2010)

Stack it with this...







GICH!


----------

